# In Memory of "Medusa" R.I.P baby



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

*In Memory of Medusa*
*Our precious baby sleep tight*
*We will so miss you*
*our gorgeous girl*
*x*​


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

She was beautiful 
RIP


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

she was beautiful


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh dear im so sorry hun, Great name too! R.I.P Medusa eace: xxx


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

thank you all. We are devastated at the loss of Medusa....cant stop crying.......
We are not just here to breed our dragons, everyone of them has its own personality and we love them dearly, and I cannot tell you how we are feeling now...........
Medusa was such a chubby girl, but quick on her legs when food about, her piercing black eyes smiling up..........
We miss her so much, the viv just dosent look the same.....seems so empty.
Sorry......just miss her so much.... x


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that - I remember the first time I saw photos of her on here and she completely took my breath away 

RIP little girl, you really were a beautiful dragon.


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you Andy.........she took our breaths away and our baby girl has now taken her last breath and will be in peace.......... x
We had the dreaded ring of the phone at 9am this morning and knew it would be the vets.......Medusa had been there for 2days and nights, she died of perinitus after a post mortem examination.
All credit to the superb vet Roy Earle from Amicus Veterinary Centre in Shirley who trained in zoological medicine in South Africa, he did anything and everything he could to save her, but did not have time on his hands...
We thank the staff of the centre who have been so kind.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

r.i.p medusa​


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm soo sorry to hear that, what a gorgeous girl she was.


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you all...........it just isnt the same without her............


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

So sorry to hear this sad news! Hopefully our little Spectra will do her mum proud.


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you Steph, it is terrible news, we are so upset. We will be keeping the rest of the translucent babies now that havent been sold and one of them will be called Medusa Jnr. We had to take some of Medusa's babies in to be vet checked yesterday as they will be going to the US and he smiled when he saw them, he said they looked so much like their mum and listened to their strong little heart beats.........he said they were gorgeous.
We miss their mum so much tho, it wont be the same without her........


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

=[ I always thought she was gorgeous from the first time I saw her pictures

what is perinitus if you don't mind me asking? Is it likely to be to do with her being a transluscent, with their bloodlines being all related?


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

moonstruck said:


> =[ I always thought she was gorgeous from the first time I saw her pictures
> 
> what is perinitus if you don't mind me asking? Is it likely to be to do with her being a transluscent, with their bloodlines being all related?


Hi
Thank you for kind compliments about our beautiful Medusa.
Perinitus is an infection........serious infection. ...this was due to Medusa laying 3 clutches in the space of 6wks (we cant stop her), she was very run down and lost alot of weight, she has been to the vets a couple of times and showed only signs of being run down. When we had her post mortemed, they found another 30eggs in her to which they thought may be 2 clutches and we didnt see it and nor did the vet with an examination, she was so thin and they didnt show. Basically she was egg bound and the eggs burst in her and caused mass infection.
It is nothing to do with our bloodlines, anybody elses or her being translucent................


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

R.I.P. Medusa !
she was gorgeous, absoulutely stunning.
im so sorry for your loss.
at least she's in peace now.
what a lovely girly she was..
again, R.I.P. Medusa 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you Amy....a week on and we are still in disbelief and she is always in our thoughts, when the lights go on, she is not there


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

monkfish2uk said:


> Hi
> Thank you for kind compliments about our beautiful Medusa.
> Perinitus is an infection........serious infection. ...this was due to Medusa laying 3 clutches in the space of 6wks (we cant stop her), she was very run down and lost alot of weight, she has been to the vets a couple of times and showed only signs of being run down. When we had her post mortemed, they found another 30eggs in her to which they thought may be 2 clutches and we didnt see it and nor did the vet with an examination, she was so thin and they didnt show. Basically she was egg bound and the eggs burst in her and caused mass infection.
> It is nothing to do with our bloodlines, anybody elses or her being translucent................


 
oh god  i know how it feels when they just won't stop laying
*hugs* i wish it hadn't happened to you, she really was beautiful, one of the best transluscents i've seen anywere
I am glad to know it wasn't her genetics, but still wish it hadn't happened at all


----------

